# Practical examples on Ne/Ni



## Aidalien Iseberk (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi. I still cant figure out what it looks like when someone is a Ni-user. I still cant grasp on how people process information through their Ni. And Ni dominant are a real mystery! Do you have some tips how to distinguish Ni/Ne? How do we know that people are Ni-users? In practical examples? Please?


----------



## Ksara (Feb 13, 2014)

Here is a thread where I think I really spelt out the differences. People also added to it in the comments.

http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/385522-ni-meaning.html



Note:
People have different explanations that can be quite contradictory (and some can be wrong).

Both deal with a kind of what if and possibilities (as they are intuition). Ne concerned with the connection between objects, Ni concerned with shifting perspectives and shaping their inner visions.

Both can *predict* the future. Both can *not see* the future. They do this as both are forms of pattern recognition.

Ne does this by generating many 'what if' scenarios buy rearranging or changing objects. As events play out they fall into a particular what if scenario (at least on of their many predictions is correct). Ne takes the pieces and sees the whole. For example, Ne sees a dot to dot puzzle and only after completing a few links it knows it is the image of a star.

Ni takes in a lot of external information which falls into place in one of their inner archetypes, this archetype drops a vision, image or gut feeling into their conscious mind giving them a sense of knowing that something is going to happen. An example is Jungs lady with the black snake in her stomach, she knew from this she would only see him ten times (not a real snake of course). They do not see this process of information falling in place, they just see the end result.

Ne is good at linking objects together to solve puzzles, for example a doctor realizing that all the patients symptoms are connected and indicate x disease.

Ni is good at changing perspective to solve puzzles, for example a doctor that realizes it is more important to prevent the illness in the first place than just treat the symptoms.

Ne sees how all things in the world connect together to form a complete whole, it also knows all the variables and how adjusting or changing these variables in every possible configuration and how each configuration affects the system as a whole.

Ni is attuned to it's inner vision standing in place of the object. To quote Jung:



> Supposing, for instance, a man is overtaken by a psychogenic attack of giddiness. Sensation is arrested by the peculiar character of this innervationdisturbance, perceiving all its qualities, its intensity, its transient course, the nature of its origin and disappearance [p. 506] in their every detail, without raising the smallest inquiry concerning the nature of the thing which produced the disturbance, or advancing anything as to its content. Intuition, on the other hand, receives from the sensation only the impetus to immediate activity; it peers behind the scenes, quickly perceiving the inner image that gave rise to the specific phenomenon, i.e. the attack of vertigo, in the present case. It sees the image of a tottering man pierced through the heart by an arrow. This image fascinates the intuitive activity; it is arrested by it, and seeks to explore every detail of it. It holds fast to the vision, observing with the liveliest interest how the picture changes, unfolds further, and finally fades.



Jung describes the Ne Dom as someone who is forever in search of the next new thing. They see the potential in things (be it object or man) and seek to help others realize this potential. The draw back is they can feel so focused on the new the may not finish what they have started nor do the reap the rewards as they have ventured to the next thing.

Jung describes the Ni Dom as someone who sees an internal image that replaces the object. They can either be content with just perceiving and aesthetically shaping the vision, or ask the question 'what does this mean?' and embark on a life journey to realize and bring their inner visions into the world. He also notes they aren't always able to express themselves well to others.


I hope this helps


----------



## tsyspublic (Sep 28, 2014)

Ksara said:


> Here is a thread where I think I really spelt out the differences. People also added to it in the comments.
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/385522-ni-meaning.html
> 
> ...


wow that is really helpful example for me im also having difficulties understanding Ni and you made it simple thanks


----------



## AshtangiBear (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## AshtangiBear (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## ElliCat (May 4, 2014)

Ksara said:


> Ne is good at linking objects together to solve puzzles, for example a doctor realizing that all the patients symptoms are connected and indicate x disease.
> 
> Ni is good at changing perspective to solve puzzles, for example a doctor that realizes it is more important to prevent the illness in the first place than just treat the symptoms.


Aaaah thank you!! You've pinpointed why I have so much trouble with figuring out this one teacher I have. This pretty much spells out the difference in our brainstorming methods. I guess I need to work on my perspective changing now, if I want to pass... -_-


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

That video helped. I do what Michael Pierce talked as well focus on one thing and miss something else. I might have to go back as a result.I'm still not sure I completely understand Ni vs Ne but that it didn't leave me confused by they end.


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

AshtangiBear said:


>


Thank you thank you thank you. This was so incredibly helpful.


----------



## ConspiracyTheory (Apr 13, 2014)

I called off sick. I believed that my work wouldn't be able to know the reason. I could have needed a mental health day. I could have been having a miscarriage. I could have had pain. 


A Ni user called me and said "I know why you're calling off. Everyone is trying to use their sick time before it expires."

I said "No, I'm not everybody. I feel bad." And was annoyed that she jumped to the most likely conclusion, instead of considering infinite other variables.


----------

